# Another Prowler for Sale



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

Feathercraft Rudder
2 Flush Mount Rodholders behind seat
Factory installed 6 inch Center Hatch
Scotty Rodholder W/ Extension
2 Ram 1 inch Ball Mounts for Electronics
Hi-back seat (nothing fancy but it works)
Carlisle RS Magic 230cm paddle
and a pair of thigh straps (not installed)
$700. Local only








Phil R


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

sent you a PM


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

I thought you might  

Phil R


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Additional info*

It's an original prowler (prior to the Prowler 13) and is 15'+. Purchased new at WRO 2-1/2 yrs ago. Good condition with normal wear and tear but nothing serious.









Phil R


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

Will sell the above kayak *without* rudder for $550. Holes will be patched.

Phil R


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i like the pool noodle idea on the scotty extension


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Sold*

Kayak is gone  

Phil R


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

getting out or upgrading?


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

Surviving a financial set back - still have an old OK Drifter available. I put 2 Atwood rod holders on an Aquaterra (early Perception) Keowee back in 1995. It was 9'3" long and weighed 38 lbs and I haven't been without at least one kayak since. When I get to old to paddle, I'll get a Hobie or a trolling motor and once I'm too old for them it probably won't matter anyway.

Phil R


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hope everything works out for you...


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

philr said:


> Kayak is gone
> 
> Phil R


<------- It was sold to this guy!

Thanks for the upgrade.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

congrats on the yak, welcome to the dark side! You should seriously consider changing your name... maybe something with a 'Yak' in it.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> congrats on the yak, welcome to the dark side! You should seriously consider changing your name... maybe something with a 'Yak' in it.


I was already on the Dark Side  
And I like my noname having name. Just call me the unknown Yaksman.


----------

